# Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds



## redferrarifan (Sep 6, 2007)

I am a new member to the site so I just wanted to say hello to all of my new friends.  I placed and order from a place called Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds, gave them my credit card # and at the end of the transaction it said "my order was refused", which is perfect for them as they already had my card info, has anyone had a similiar situation or any advice on how to proceed?

Thanks 

CJ


----------



## redferrarifan (Oct 10, 2007)

Well I finally got the envelope that was suppose to have my seeds in it but no seeds, just and envelope with a letter from the U.S. government that says that the items in the envelope AMS sent me were seized so I hope the government will put my seeds to good use...lol

CJK


----------



## Mutt (Oct 10, 2007)

I hear of that company getting seized a lot and substandard genetics.
Go with Doc Chronic, Seed boutique, or nirvana 
Seem to have a high success rate in shipping.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 10, 2007)

Yea Doc Chronic go with them. I had gotten my seeds in like 4 or 5 days. and he have good prices. Sorr ti here about what to the seeds. and good luck if you try to get some more


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 10, 2007)

*Damn mang that's a real bummer. Like Mutt said try one of the following sites he provided. Many of the members here use them and for the most part always get their beans. I know we have. Anyway better luck next time around.  *


			
				redferrarifan said:
			
		

> Well I finally got the envelope that was suppose to have my seeds in it but no seeds, just and envelope with a letter from the U.S. government that says that the items in the envelope AMS sent me were seized so I hope the government will put my seeds to good use...lol
> 
> CJK


----------

